# Member Whereabouts



## Kelise

Here be a place where we can 'sign in and out' of the forums - if we know we're going to be offline for a while.

Ever noticed a regular forum member has suddenly gone quiet for a week or three, only to suddenly appear again? Did they lose interest, or were they moving house, or..?

Here, we can post saying where we're going to be if we think we won't be around for any great length of time. It could also be useful if one of us says we're going on holiday... and it happens to be to somewhere another one of us wants to write about. Photo demands ahoy!


----------



## Kelise

Annnnd just to kick this off, I'm going to London from the 25th April until 13th May, so I won't be around much during those times. I'm only taking my iPad away with me, and the app doesn't seem to allow you to reply, just to read the forums.

If anyone wants any info about London, specific photos and etc, for any novel they're working on, let me know. I've got a week of free time, more or less  I'll also be going to Stratford-upon-Avon and Cambridge. Yes, I'm there for the wedding but I'm avoiding it like all hell, so I won't be able to help with that


----------



## Black Dragon

starconstant said:


> I'm only taking my iPad away with me, and the app doesn't seem to allow you to reply, just to read the forums.


 
Just so you know, it's only the free version of forum runner that doesn't allow replies.  You can purchase the full version for only $1.99 from the Itunes App Store.  It allows you to reply, send private messages, and do anything else that you can through a browser.  I use it almost daily.


----------



## Kelise

Woo, replying using it right now. Thanks for that ^^ Guess I can keep in contact after all. You all won't get any rest now.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

Hey Starconstant. Now you mention it, I could use a favour if you're heading to London. One of my favourite authors - Peter V Brett is having his books promoted in London from the 25th April to the 9th of May in the form of large posters in WH Smith and possibly Waterstones. The posters look great but unfortunately, he lives in America and so won't be able to see them in person. He has requested that if anyone in london can get a photo, he'll throw it up on his blog.
You can see the poster here - http://www.petervbrett.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/PB_6_sheet-double_sm.jpg
If you could get a picture, I'd very much appreciate it


----------



## Digital_Fey

No requests, other than you having a great time and hopefully posting some photos when you get back!


----------



## Ophiucha

Let us know how your trip is! 
Though it is a good time away (and I'll post again as a reminder), I can say right now that I pretty much won't be here (at least not much) from August 12th to September 3rd. My wedding, PAX, and my 20th birthday all sort of fall together.


----------



## Kelise

The Realm Wanderer said:


> Hey Starconstant. Now you mention it, I could use a favour if you're heading to London. One of my favourite authors - Peter V Brett is having his books promoted in London from the 25th April to the 9th of May in the form of large posters in WH Smith and possibly Waterstones. The posters look great but unfortunately, he lives in America and so won't be able to see them in person. He has requested that if anyone in london can get a photo, he'll throw it up on his blog.
> You can see the poster here - http://www.petervbrett.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/PB_6_sheet-double_sm.jpg
> If you could get a picture, I'd very much appreciate it


 
Oh well, on the 26th I'll be in a WHSmith at 10am, as that's where I'm meeting my friend  I shall do my best to get a good photo 

And thanks everyone ^^ I depart in 10 hours or so and starting to freak out, I utterly detest flying as I've burst my eardrums twice now :\


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

Thanks a lot Starconstant. If you can't get a picture, don't worry about it. Just saying if you do see one of the posters, why not eh?


----------



## Kelise

I'm back! And I didn't see the posters at all - unless they were covered by graffiti or stickers. I always thought 'Oh, I'll find a good one tomorrow'... and although I went into every WH Smith from London to Cambridge to Brighton... yeah, nothing  I'm sorry   I got 300 photos of Doctor Who and butterfly farms and my boyfriend though? Not helpful? Drat.


----------



## Black Dragon

Welcome back Katharine!

You got 300 photos of Doctor Who?  Please share (not all 300, of course).


----------



## Kelise

We weren't able to take many photos in the Doctor Who Experience at all, sadly  Incredibly lame of them. I only have a few to show as my partner doesn't like his photos being online: London and Brighton - 2011 - a set on Flickr

BUT... he did get a tweed jacket. Hello once more again, My tweed jacket. ISN So he's getting close to having a pretty perfect 11th Doctor cosplay.


----------



## Behelit

Exterminate! Ex-ter-miin-aate! Welcome back Katharine!

That tweed jacket is sharp! My gal has been encouraging me to dress as the Tennant Doctor but I don't consider myself a Doctor Who fan. I like the show but I don't love it nearly as much as others do.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

Welcome back  Hope you enjoyed yourself. Don't worry about the pictures.


----------



## Black Dragon

Hey Katharine,

The picture of you on the Tardis is epic.  Did you get to see the swimming pool?


----------



## Kelise

No  And the swimming pool near the library is my favourite part. They're such a tease! If they ever add 11th's TARDIS then I'll need to go back.

The Doctor Who Experience might be costly and a bit short, but it was so so so much fun. I really should have taken more photos (in the parts you're allowed to) but I was too excited, and my partner was even more so - running around and back and forth everywhere. They have all the outfits - and a little memorial for Sarah Jane  - and K9 and everything. A lot of the museum was made up by items from private collections, actually, which was surprising. The BBC really don't have onto much...


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Man Star LOL If I knew when I was gonna be gone I would let you guys know LMAO!!! but between the battles of fatigue and insomnia with the pregnancy and the forgetfulness and fatigue of the hormone pills.. I just have been "here" to be here  Does that make sense? But.. I've been okay the last two or three days.. Haven't napped not once during the day!!! That's like a record.. for the last 10 weeks I've been sleeping about 20 hours a day O.O But when I hit 11 weeks.. it just stopped LOL I just wasn't tired anymore  so now it's kinda reversed  I sleep maybe 3-5 hours a day x.x I'm up dabbling in anything that can hold my attention for more then 3 seconds.. which happens to be... Nothing LMAO! But if I catch myself in a "duh" moment again.. I will alert you guys that I may poof for a bit until I feel "normal" >^.^< Promise


----------



## Kelise

Annnd again I'm off - to Melbourne until the 16th for a writing convention known as Continuum. Hopefully I'll bring back information to share


----------



## Sezmo

Kinda new here but I'm off to Germany tomorrow.  I'm actually going to be living out there for a few years but I'm not sure how long it's going to take to get the internet set up there.  I will be back though.

Have fun at the writing convention Starconstant!


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

I am stationed in Kodiak Alaska for the summer.  There should be no interruption in my ability to post.  If anyone wants pictures/information on this region let me know.

One interesting fact:

Kodiak is the second largest island in the United States and is home to a plant known as Devils Club.  It is a prehistoric leafy plant with wooden stalks.  The stalks have small thorns and white fluff that cause extreme skin irritation that can leave blistering, burning and scaring.  However, if you cut all that bad stuff off the bark and boil the insides of the stick it makes a quite nice ginseng-rich tea.


----------



## Dante Sawyer

I'm going on college visits to: Rodchester, Brown, Dartmouth, Wesleyan, Middlebury, and Amherst for a few days.  I'm kinda new here, but I post a decent amount.  I still may be able to post a little, but certainly not as much as I have been.  Anyway, see you all on Friday. Chamos.

-Dante


----------



## Dante Sawyer

I'm back. Also if anyone has attended University of Puget Sound, University of Rochester, Brown, Wesleyan, or Duke, please let me know what you thought about the schools as those are the schools I'm planning on applying to. Thanks.


----------



## Kelise

Welcome back! Hope it was an interesting trip


----------



## Dante Sawyer

Once again, I'm gonna be gone for a few days... I have preseaon football camp. Two-a-days... not thrilled, and I'm a possible captain this year so I have to try extra hard to set an example for the lower classes... long story short, I'll be back on in four or five days. Bye everyone.


----------



## Dr.Dorkness

I'll be ofline from the 27th of june until the 14th of august. 

I'll be doing some volunteer work for a local foundation to entertain childern who don't go on holliday in the summer. I've already been very busy with it. I wrote the script for the acting (to tell the stor of the theme this year) yeaaay. But those two and a half weeks I'll be at a camp in the wild, wild nature of Sittard (my hometown). without an internet, phone or an technologie that let's one connect to people.


----------



## Dante Sawyer

Finally back after an awful week. Glad to be here again!


----------



## Thaumicist

In the unlikely event that anyone actually wants to know - I'll be internet-less for four weeks as of Monday due to being on the far side of the planet. Really looking forward to those twenty-four hour plane journeys...


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

Which side would be considered the far side Thaumicist?

I will be headed back home after three months away.  Some of my normal time online will be taken up over the next three weeks with preparing to leave, traveling, and getting settled back in at home.  I will try to keep up with everyone here.


----------



## Jenna St. Hilaire

Having disappeared for days at a time recently, perhaps I ought to explain. I'm in the process of moving house and will be for the next few weeks, though hopefully I'll be able to stop in occasionally. 

Thanks for being here, fellow scribes!


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

I am back in California, and have been catching up with my family.  It might take me a little while to catch up... I am way behind on the forum.  Just found out I am going to Arizona in September.


----------



## myrddin173

I have lost power, thank you Irene, so I don't know how often I will be on over the next few days/weeks.


----------



## Kelise

Hope you're otherwise okay


----------



## myrddin173

I'm fine we only had one tree down near us but way in the back woods.  Last I had heard almost 90% of my town was without power, luckily the community college is a couple towns over and does have power.  I will be able to get on here most days during the week, hopefully power is back by saturday.


----------



## myrddin173

Ok, finally have power back so I will be able to get on much more regularly.


----------



## mythique890

Well, I'll probably be on here less, as I've been seriously nauseous lately and it doesn't look to be going away anytime soon.  It's all I can do most days to lay on the couch and haul myself up to feed my kids every once and a while.

Don't worry, nothing serious.  Expecting baby #3 and my body hates pregnancy.  Still super early (only a month and a half along), so we haven't told many people IRL, but I figure no harm in telling my internet friends.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Congrats Myth! 
I love babies... We are having fertility issues atm so we will have to wait a while longer for our own bundle of joy, but... I can't wait! 
You're so lucky. 
Enjoy the quiet time while you can.


----------



## Black Dragon

mythique890 said:


> Expecting baby #3 and my body hates pregnancy.  Still super early (only a month and a half along), so we haven't told many people IRL, but I figure no harm in telling my internet friends.



Congratulations!!  Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## mythique890

Thank you guys!


----------



## Shadoe

Congrats! Wish I could offer you some really good advice, but all I've got is: crackers. I had both ends of the spectrum, from almost none to barfing through all eight months, so I have no idea.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

That's great!  We have three kids in our family and I think it's perfect, although it can get a little haywire if they are as active as we were.  Anyways, congratulations.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

with my son I was never sick... the two I lost I was sick every moment of the day the only thing tht helped me was eatig small meals several times a day. I was always hungry but the nausia was a little less... 

if that fails there is always pepto... as a last resort.


----------



## mythique890

Thanks again everyone!  Eating frequently is pretty much the only thing that helps, and I feel pretty good today (knock on wood).  I can eat almost anything; it's doing the dishes that gets to me, and we don't have a dishwasher right now.


----------



## Map the Dragon

I know this is in the rears and usually this thread is to say where we're going...but I was absent from the threads for the good part of a month or more. Business, a death in the family, then business travel to Seattle/Bellevue kept me inactive and otherwise occupied. Glad to be back on the boards though!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

mythique890 said:


> Thanks again everyone!  Eating frequently is pretty much the only thing that helps, and I feel pretty good today (knock on wood).  I can eat almost anything; it's doing the dishes that gets to me, and we don't have a dishwasher right now.


Now myth....
What good is a husbandy if they won't do the dishes  
Get the whip out LOL JK... Sorta.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Map the Dragon said:


> I know this is in the rears and usually this thread is to say where we're going...but I was absent from the threads for the good part of a month or more. Business, a death in the family, then business travel to Seattle/Bellevue kept me inactive and otherwise occupied. Glad to be back on the boards though!



Welcome back Map  So sorry to hear about the troubles and death. 
Need anything you know all you have to do is ask  
Hugz.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Map the Dragon said:


> I know this is in the rears and usually this thread is to say where we're going...but I was absent from the threads for the good part of a month or more. Business, a death in the family, then business travel to Seattle/Bellevue kept me inactive and otherwise occupied. Glad to be back on the boards though!



Sorry about all that and welcome back!


----------



## Map the Dragon

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Just a heads up I'm checking out for a while starting this week. Will be OoC for about two weeks  
Going to India!!!!

So please if there was anything I was suposed to send you and have not kindly send me a reminder via PM   
Otherwise, I will see you on the flip side. 
Hugs,
~BL~


----------



## mythique890

Have fun!  Sounds very exciting!


----------



## Shadoe

Cool! Take pictures!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Will do


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I'm back have not slept properly for a few days. Working on it. Jet lag stinks.  

Glad to be back missed ya all. Hope everyone is doing well. 
~BL~

P.S. To all new members Hello. It is a little late, but nice to meet you!


----------



## Shadoe

Welcome back!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Thanks Shadoe. How are you dear, I hope you had a nice holiday??


----------



## Kelise

My partner is visiting from the UK and so I won't be around much until the 3rd of January.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Happy holidays from our family to yours. 
Checking out till the 2nd. Be safe till then. 
Hugs, 
~BL~


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

I'll be away from the internet for a week or two because of holidays. Just south Georgia, nothing special.


----------



## Kelise

Really quite busy judging books for an awards selection that's closing soon, and because of this, I'm also behind in my reviewing for publishers.

So I'll be away for a bit more - I just don't have time to keep an eye here properly. Sorry all


----------



## Black Dragon

starconstant said:


> Really quite busy judging books for an awards selection that's closing soon, and because of this, I'm also behind in my reviewing for publishers.



Not a problem, Katharine.  Thanks for letting us know.  Good luck with the writing and judging.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

Holy crap... I have been like the worst forum member ever.... moved back to Cali (U.S.A.) from Alask last summer... then had another baby... my first boy (woot woot)... been out of touch for a while, but im going to make a real effort to get it back in gear.  Hows everyone doing???


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Sorry to say I'll be taking a break from the forums a while, I know I haven't been on lately anyway.  I'm struggling to keep my head above water at the moment between school, work, basketball, dealing with parents and maintaining a social life.  I haven't really been winning the battle.  In addition there was a death in my extended family and we're all trying to deal with that.  I'm putting writing on hold for a bit, but I'll try to pop into the forums every once in a while.  Try not to get too angry if I take a long time to answer a private message or something of the sort.  And to members who I'm helping at the moment, I will do my best to finish those projects as soon as possible, sorry for taking so long.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Sorry to hear it's tough! I know we all look forward to seeing you back some day.


----------



## Konjurer

I know that I haven't been a member long at all, but I have to go.  I want to thank everyone here who accepted me as a friend and respected my opinions on different threads.  This is a wonderful site and I wish you all great success and happiness.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Offline for a few days, as I am writing a paper for my Principal's License.


----------



## Sparkie

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Offline for a few days, as I am writing a paper for my Principal's License.



Good luck, dude!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Thanks, Sparkie. I guess I didn't need luck so much as I needed a day off so I could finish this thing. I wrote the paper in one sitting today, including the cover letter.

I'll proofread and tweak a bit for the next couple days, but I'm happy with the direction I went with.

The best part of finishing this is that I promised myself and my wife that I wouldn't work on my book until this was done. So... back to that now!


----------



## Sheilawisz

I'll travel to Santiago de QuerÃ©taro tomorrow and there are so many museums and stuff to visit, so maybe you will not hear about me for several days!!


----------



## Codey Amprim

Hey, everyone.

I apologize for my absence here at Mythic Scribes. I have been quite busy, and my internet has been very wacky lately. I'm hoping it doesn't go out for the millionth time today while I write this.

Anyways, I hope to get back to your all. E-mail me if you need me, it should be on my profile.

-Codey


----------



## Kelise

I'm going on a holiday to write with a friend for a few days next week, so won't be around from the 22nd May back on the 27th May (Australian time, so a bit in everyone's future, really).

We're going here: Glass House Mountains National Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Looks pretty nice


----------



## Endymion

I will disappear in one week for a month or two. Will miss this community.


----------



## Kelise

Illness in the family, probably a death on Friday. Might be lurking on and off, but having trouble being social.


----------



## Amanita

I'm extremely busy with course work at at the moment. 
I will manage to check in and maybe chat a bit, but it's not the right time for any time consuming projects such as the cantina, as I've realised last week.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I am very sorry to hear about that illness and probable death in your family, Kelise. I send you my best wishes, and I also hope that you will come back to Mythic Scribes soon. Hugs!!


----------



## Rikilamaro

I'm moving this week. Between packing, hauling and getting internet set up at the new place I'll be gone for a week or so.. maybe longer depending upon ... life.  

But I'll be thinking of ya'll. Hopefully the place won't burn down while my back is turned!


----------



## Ophiucha

I'm also moving this week, though because of the nature of my move (I'm moving apart from my husband, so I can keep 90% of my stuff in his house), I won't have to spend too much time packing, but I'll be moving to a new city - Bellingham, WA - so I've gotta meet roomies, make that half-hearted attempt to make friends that always fails, do a bit of early job hunting, etc.. I'll probably still be on a bit this week, but no guarantees once Friday hits.


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Rikilamaro and Ophiucha: I know very well all the feelings, trouble and uncertainty that you go through when you have to move to a totally different place, leaving everything behind without a clue of what is going to happen next... I wish you both the best in your new homes and new city, good luck!! =)


----------



## Rikilamaro

Ophiucha: I'm sorry to hear that. As someone who is almost divorced I understand some of what you might be feeling. Let me know if you need to talk. I'll send mental hugs in the meantime.  

Sheila: Darling lady, thanks for the well wishes. I'm making progress on the packing, but the end does seem to be in sight.


----------



## Ophiucha

My husband and I are still okay in terms of our relationship, but there's a lot of outside stress - much of which is why I have to move to begin with - and we hope the time apart will give us time to focus on what we need to do to make things come together. It's hard, but we're basically in immigration hell and it's tearing us apart, in this case literally, because I can't stay in Canada any more and he can't stay in America for more than a few weeks at a time. I guess I'm a bit... resentful that he gets to stay here and I'm stuck going to a new city, though. I may not be the most sociable person, but I have a couple of close friends here other than him here. But I've never even _been_ to Bellingham, and I'm awful at making friends unless I have something in common with the person, but I'm so damn bad at talking to people that I'll rarely learn if we do. I'm kind of going to be alone for a year or longer, and I just hope my hubby and I can come out of that okay, you know?


----------



## Rikilamaro

*nod* That can be tough. Sorry I don't know anyone there or I'd set you up with some friends!


----------



## Jenna St. Hilaire

Ophiucha, it's been months since I logged in here faithfully--not because I've not wanted to, but because I've just had a million distractions and three novels I'm trying to get revised. But I live in Bellingham, WA, and if there's anything I can do for you, let me know. I run a small writers' group in town and know of another that meets at the library, and while I don't know much about what all's hiring at the moment, you can try Logos. They're usually looking for a few people. I used to work there, and it was a decent job. It's mostly populated by Christians, but you don't have to be one to work there.

Depending on what sort of thing you like, Bellingham's honestly a lovable place to live--not tiny, as it's got WWU, but not huge like Seattle, and there are a lot of art and community options around.

PM me if you'd like to get in touch! I hope things settle down for you and your husband, and that immigration works out for you. That process is definitely stress enough all by itself, as I understand it.


----------



## Ophiucha

Thanks! I sent an email your way, Jenna. And thanks for the link, too.


----------



## Kelise

Going through some rough times currently, so probably won't be around (not that I have been for a while anyway).

If anyone needs anything, just send me a message - the email notification will bring me back. 

Stay awesome, everyone.


----------



## Philip Overby

Sorry to hear things aren't going so well.  Feel free to message any of us if you need anything.  I hope to see you back around here in the near future.  You ARE the one that brought so many of us here to begin with, and I'll never forget that.  Thanks and you stay awesome as well.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Kelise, we all hope to see you back in Mythic Scribes when the rough times are over. I send you my best wishes, you stay awesome too!!


----------



## Reaver

Bye Kelise.  I hope you come back to us soon!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Ophiucha, 
I had a heap of immigration issues with Hubby as well. I have the number to a very very good laywer if can help! 
I can say seeing our friends go through the process vs what we did (hiring legal help) we got the better end of the deal, much faster. 
Let me know I'm happy to give you his number.

Kelise, 
So sorry dear, let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## mijo

gonna be gone for the next two weeks


----------



## The Blue Lotus

@ home but might not be on much over the next week. 
We had an electrical fire, everything is sopping wet and stinks to high heaven. I have a lot of cleaning up to do. Fun stuff let me tell ya what. :eek2: Thankfully everyone is ok. The smoke inhalation did my cold no good but the EMT said I should be fine, got lucky. 

Ya'll have a good 1.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Started my first semester of college, so I've been crazy busy lately.  Hopefully I'll be able to get back on here more often when things cool down a bit in a few weeks.  See you guys soon!


----------



## CupofJoe

Good luck at college Elder.
All our newbies [Freshers - I believe they are known overseas...] arrive in about a month... things are beginning to wind up again.


----------



## Reaver

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Started my first semester of college, so I've been crazy busy lately.  Hopefully I'll be able to get back on here more often when things cool down a bit in a few weeks.  See you guys soon!



:goodjob:  Our Elder is growing up. The irony here is razor sharp. :goodjob:


----------



## Rikilamaro

Now isn't it funny that I'll be back on here more now that classes have started? Got to have something to distract me from birthing videos and diseases of all sorts. I swear I'm learning.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Started my first semester of college, so I've been crazy busy lately.  Hopefully I'll be able to get back on here more often when things cool down a bit in a few weeks.  See you guys soon!



YAY!!!! Congrats hun, knock their socks off!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Checking out for a while, my friend's husband was Dx'ed with end stage liver cancer, will be traveling soon to be with her during his last weeks, funeral etc. 

Those of you who need to reach me try email or my cell. 
Hugs, 
~BL~


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Ugh! That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I hope things go... well, as okay as possible.


----------



## Ireth

*hugs for BL* Hope everything's as okay as possible over there.

I'm back from my vacation in Alberta, and due to go back to college on Sept. 2. Should be an interesting semester -- mostly Biblical Studies courses (and applied math, blech), no English Lit right now. Really looking forward to seeing all my friends again, especially my dorm neighbors. Might be able to get some writing done between classes and non-class fun stuff, or so I hope.


----------



## Amanita

I'm going to drastically reduce my time spent here. I've realised clearly that professional writing is not for me and I don't think taking part in anymore discussions about it will be of any use for myself or anyone else. I've actually found myself getting too aggressive in my postings in ways which aren't suitable for the forum's spirit and I think it's time to use the emergency break. 
I'm probably going to continue writing for myself but I've found that all this meta-analysing and worrying about publishers' approval has actually kept me from getting anything done. Dont get me wrong, I don't mean to attack anyone on here, this is surely very helpful for many others who actually want to make a living with their writing, these are merely my personal feelings. 
This doesn't mean that I will never post anything on here again and I will certainly turn up in the chat from time to time, but not as much as before.


----------



## Reaver

Amanita said:


> I'm going to drastically reduce my time spent here. I've realised clearly that professional writing is not for me and I don't think taking part in anymore discussions about it will be of any use for myself or anyone else. I've actually found myself getting too aggressive in my postings in ways which aren't suitable for the forum's spirit and I think it's time to use the emergency break.
> I'm probably going to continue writing for myself but I've found that all this meta-analysing and worrying about publishers' approval has actually kept me from getting anything done. Dont get me wrong, I don't mean to attack anyone on here, this is surely very helpful for many others who actually want to make a living with their writing, these are merely my personal feelings.
> This doesn't mean that I will never post anything on here again and I will certainly turn up in the chat from time to time, but not as much as before.



Best of luck in all your future endeavors, Amanita. I hope you'll visit us here often.


----------



## Flemming Hansen

About to sign in again. My mac needed repair, and after weeks of waiting, it should arrive today. Can't f*****g wait!!!
I hate tablets...


----------



## Amanita

Thank you Reaver.
During the next week, I'm on holiday without any internet access. Therefore I won't turn up here at all.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Thanks Ben and Ireth, 
I'm back but I am still a bit out of sorts. 
Looking forward to meeting all the new people and trying to shake what I have seen of late from my mind.
May you all be blessed.
~BL~

PS. Just a random thought but; I find it really funny that primary care givers who are not related to the PT can not get some type of assistance with the processing of events afterwards... Somehow that just seems wrong, not to mention foolhardy.
If others out there end up feeling like I have been feeling after caring for not only my friend's husband but her too; I can see why most people avoid lending a hand. These are people I love, care for and watching that was not easy, trying to keep my friend from falling apart was worse, I know the medical stuff inside out, but I still feel like I failed her and him not to mention some higher power if you will, I failed somehow... I can't place a finger on it but it is what it is.


----------



## myrddin173

Hi everybody!  So its been a while since I have been around. (Looking back my last post was in April! )  Some of you probably have no idea who I am but I look forward to getting to know all of you.  And for those of you that _do_ know me I have missed you all.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Myrddin, welcome back to Mythic Scribes =)


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

Hello everyone!  (Let's see who actually remembers me.)


----------



## Sparkie

I do.  Hiya, Joe.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

Thank you Sparkie!  Have not been able to focus much on writing lately, what with deployments and having babies and all.  But it seems that I have a little time to spare for now so I am back.


----------



## Barsook

School and life ate me again.  I don't know when I will be back.


----------



## Reaver

Taking off tomorrow and I'm going to be gone for a while. I have some work to do overseas for the company that I work for. I should be back in a month or two. You kids play nice and Uncle Reaver will bring you presents when he comes back.


----------



## Ireth

Bon voyage, Reaver! Safe travels!


----------



## Sparkie

Say hi to all the hot chicks for me, Reaver!

(NOTE:  Reaver told me where he's going, and I have no idea if there are any hot chicks there.)


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n

So, I joined back in 2011 when this place was still pretty new and I was pretty active for a few months and then I went to basic combat training when I joined the army, then advanced individual training. During those periods of time I completely forgot about mythic scribes. Then a get an email a few days ago and was like "oh yeah, I should visit that place again... what was my username?" I ended up going to the last page of the introduction forum and advancing a page until I saw something that looked familiar (got the password on the first try too!). So, that brings me to declare that I am currently in Seoul, South Korea protecting it from the north! Who, it seems, have been doing some stupid stuff of late. But anyway, back to the point: I'm back.


----------



## Ophiucha

After months of moving back and forth between two countries, two time zones, and two states, I am back to being online enough to do anything other than reblog gifsets on tumblr from my phone. I'm still not back in Canada, but hey, I'm settled. And I'm writing a new story. Nice to be back, everyone!


----------



## Devor

Hey all, I need to take a week or two off to help focus on a few things IRL.  Clearing my plate like that helps me a lot sometimes.  I'll be back.


----------



## Sparkie

Devor said:


> Hey all, I need to take a week or two off to help focus on a few things IRL.  Clearing my plate like that helps me a lot sometimes.  I'll be back.



See ya, D!  Hope you enjoy the time!


----------



## Sia

Mmm ... not going to be here much in next week - 4th June daytime.  Then a little while after that, I'll be in no-internet-o-polis. (grandparents)


----------



## Devor

I just found out that my wife's due date has been moved up from June 6th to tomorrow morning for a C-Section because our baby wants to come out feet first.

So if my posts seem a bit sparse and scatterbrained for the next week, that's why.  If they seem scatterbrained for a few months, it's because I'm not getting any sleep.  If they still seem a little scatterbrained after that, it's because I've got three baby boys torturing my every waking moment (and being a lot of fun while they're at it!).

Wish us luck!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Good luck Devor!

A stressful but magical time.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I send my best wishes for you, your wife and your baby, good luck Devor!!

Just like T.Allen said, this shall be a stressful but also magical time for you and your wife. I am sure that the doctors will do a great job and everything will be fine, this is a beautiful part of your lives =)

When you return home with your baby, please let us know.


----------



## Ophiucha

Good luck and blessings, Devor! Hope he doesn't give you and your wife too much trouble! Now, or in the years to come.


----------



## Sia

Mmm ... good luck!


----------



## Devor

Baby Timothy was born yesterday at 6:48 p.m., at 7 lbs 4 oz!

The baby flipped before we got to the hospital, so the head was down, the doctor induced labor, and we got to avoid the C-Section.  Yay, my wife can avoid weeks of recovery.


----------



## Steerpike

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family, Devor!


----------



## Ireth

Congrats, Devor!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Congratulations on the latest addition to the family, Devor!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Congratulations Devor!

Great name!!!!


----------



## Ankari

Congratulations, Devor.


----------



## druidofwinter

Devor said:


> Baby Timothy was born yesterday at 6:48 p.m., at 7 lbs 4 oz!
> 
> The baby flipped before we got to the hospital, so the head was down, the doctor induced labor, and we got to avoid the C-Section.  Yay, my wife can avoid weeks of recovery.



Congratulations to you and your wife Devor! Best wishes from the Scribes!


----------



## Sheilawisz

I knew that everything was going to be alright, Devor =)

My best wishes, virtual hugs and congratulations for you and your wife, and I agree with T.Allen: You have chosen a great name for little Tim that has just arrived to our world.

Enjoy this time of your lives!!


----------



## Rinzei

Congrats, Devor!  

Wow, that makes my excuse look lame...I'm going to be on holiday for the next two weeks in the US, so I'll be sparse (if not completely absent) for a while.


----------



## OGone

I've been working away but have finally got back home now, I've got a holiday to Mallorca on Saturday then after that 10 days think I'll finally be spamming chat again. Seeya guys soon


----------



## Rinzei

I'm going to be offline for a couple weeks. We're moving house tomorrow (!!!) and the new broadband line won't be in until at least the 20th. I'll popping in and out on my mobile and tablet, but I won't have any sort of reliable broadband until the new line is set up.


----------



## Scribble

I suppose this is a bit late, since I've been away for a while... I've been on mental walkabout!

For those who remember me, I am still alive and scribbling


----------



## Svrtnsse

Scribble said:


> I suppose this is a bit late, since I've been away for a while... I've been on mental walkabout!
> 
> For those who remember me, I am still alive and scribbling



Good to hear it. Keep well.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

*Puter died!*

My computer has died. IDK when I'll get back hopefully it won't be too long. Hubby is looking at it now.
Hugs till next time,
~BL~


----------



## N.S.Griffiths

I'm going to be in Brisbane from the 1st to the 8th of July. Doubt it will affect much here, but nonetheless, tis polite.


----------



## chrispenycate

Week and a half trip to Switzerland coming up – recharge chocolate supplies before LonCon. Not exactly a holiday, some work.

I'll try to check in, but doubt if anybody'll miss me yet.


----------



## druidofwinter

Hi everyone, remember me? 
I don't blame you if you don't, I've been away quite some time. There are a few reasons for this
1. I moved... into a house with no Wi-Fi! Yes, my family bought a new house and we do not have a network connection there. The only time I do get Wi-Fi is when I am at Barns & Noble (writing this at one) or when we are at our old house. So when I do get wireless I have to use the time getting caught up with other stuff.
2. I finished the first draft of my first book. Near the end I was really speeding up, not spending time doing much else, so the last few weeks in my old house were spent doing that. 
I am now in the process of rewriting and hope to have a good second draft done done some time before June of next year.
Anyway I just wanted to drop by and let you guys know I'm still alive. Hope you all are doing great, as well as your writing.
I'll stop by as often as I can. Until then, Happy Writing!


----------



## Tom

Nice to see you back, druidofwinter! 
I was gone so long myself that I posted an introduction. There were no major events involved in me falling off the face of the earth...I sort of got out of the habit of posting, and then college started, and all that...
It's midterms right now, so I don't know how often I'll be posting.


----------



## Trick

Has anyone heard from BWFoster78? He just randomly popped into my head and I checked this thread for him and nada... His website seems to be gone as well...


----------



## Steerpike

Trick said:


> Has anyone heard from BWFoster78? He just randomly popped into my head and I checked this thread for him and nada... His website seems to be gone as well...



I was thinking the same thing just a couple of days ago. Haven't seen anything from him. I wasn't aware the web site was down.


----------



## Trick

Steerpike said:


> I was thinking the same thing just a couple of days ago. Haven't seen anything from him. I wasn't aware the web site was down.



It was when I checked just a bit ago but he could just be doing maintenance, I guess. Struck me as creepy nonetheless.


----------



## Ophiucha

Well, I suppose you're meant to post here /before/ you disappear for five months, but...

I moved over a couple of towns, and I had some health stuff to deal with. I have bad luck with dentists, and basically every one I went to messed up _something_ in my mouth, so I finally sat down with a dentist I really like and trust and had them fix everything. It took a few months, but it's pretty much good now. And yeah, I moved -- kind of abruptly, we sold the old house in less than a day, so we only had a couple of weeks to throw out our junk, pack up, and buy a new place. But we're settled, internet is working, IKEA furniture is built, and the boxes are unpacked.

Also, I've been writing science fiction, so admittedly, I haven't had too much to say.


----------



## Noma Galway

Tomorrow morning I depart for Dublin! Not that I'm usually on, but I'm going to try to be more regular when I get back. See you guys in 10 days!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Oh, have fun! Just Dublin, or are you going to several places in Ireland? I was there many years ago. 25 years ago. The countryside is beautiful, and so are the castles. Oh, and that 10:30 sunset was cool, too. (Or whenever the sun sets in June that far north.)


----------



## Noma Galway

We went to Dublin and Cork and Killarney (or at least those were the larger towns and cities we were at. So we visited a few smaller towns as we drove too. The Ring of Kerry was absolutely gorgeous. Yeah, it was still 10:30. Made a late night mountain climb slightly easier that it didn't get dark until we were mostly up.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

That's awesome! Ireland is such a beautiful country.


----------



## Noma Galway

It is, I really loved being there.


----------



## Devor

I'm going a little AWOL.  My daughter Rose was born yesterday. :biggrin: :wavespin: :dance:


----------



## Ireth

Congrats, Devor!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

151 rep points for the new dad. Or… new dad of, how many now? Four?


----------



## Ankari

Congratulations, Devor.


----------



## Reaver

Congrats Devor! 



Welcome to the world, baby Rose!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Grats Devor!

Enjoy that little bundle.


----------

